# Burke #4 Milling Machine Restoration



## HMF (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is a very interesting and well done restoration of a Burke #4 Milling machine:

http://www.shopfloortalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22238


Enjoy!


Best,


Nelson


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 1, 2010)

I did one of those last year. I got it about 95% and sold it.
Now I'm looking for another.


----------



## springer454 (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice job very well done, do you talk with the buyer?
DON


----------



## AR1911 (Jan 10, 2011)

No, but I need to do that.
Sounded like he was a professional that needed a small horizontal for a specific production process.


----------



## AR1911 (Apr 27, 2011)

rmack898 link=topic=387.msg6533#msg6533 date=1299721781 said:
			
		

> AR1911, I have a second Burke #4 that I will be selling as soon as I get this one done if you are interested, or anyone else for that matter.



I'd be interested if you weren't at the other end of the country. I think shipping cost and hassle would kill the deal.


----------



## HMF (May 5, 2011)

rmack898 link=topic=387.msg6533#msg6533 date=1299721781 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link Nelson. I have been out of the shop for the last 2 weeks but I did get a full day of work on the mill yesterday and will posting some new pics in a day or two. I'm very close to having it finished.
> 
> AR1911, I have a second Burke #4 that I will be selling as soon as I get this one done if you are interested, or anyone else for that matter.



Mack,

Universal or regular milling table?

You might make more money parting her out.

Best,

Nelson


----------

